# What Are You Doing This Evening?



## OPC'n (Jun 12, 2012)

Right now I'm sitting outside all bundled up cuz it's cold playing ball with my dog, drinking a Bud Light Platinum, and thinking about the road trip I'm going on. In August, I'm possibly driving to Niagara Falls then on to Maine and down the east coast for an extensive and grueling photo shoot! Adventure!


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 12, 2012)

My family is taking me out for my birthday this evening . I'm not sure where yet, though. I think it's going to be some place with good burgers and good beer, though.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 12, 2012)

yum! sounds like fun! Happy birthday btw


----------



## Zach (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I am going to go for a walk on the Battlefield with one of the people I am interning with here at Gettysburg. She is a Roman Catholic so please pray that I would have an opportunity to share the gospel with her! 

Also, Happy Birthday, Tyler!


----------



## Dordts5 (Jun 12, 2012)

my cousin has a hankering for this poison as well. We were sitting in a fine steak house in the Brew Capital, Milwaukee and he orders a BLP. I had to blast him with every condescending remark I could muster and ask him why he must do such a thing when there were loads of very good (must I say, that put shame upon BLP) local beer ON TAP. 

As for me, welding tonight at work. Woo Hoo 2nd shift!! Oh, but for the glory of the Almighty. Maybe I could go home afterwards and enjoy a Sprecher IPA?


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 12, 2012)

Dordts5 said:


> my cousin has a hankering for this poison as well. We were sitting in a fine steak house in the Brew Capital, Milwaukee and he orders a BLP. I had to blast him with every condescending remark I could muster and ask him why he must do such a thing when there were loads of very good (must I say, that put shame upon BLP) local beer ON TAP.
> 
> As for me, welding tonight at work. Woo Hoo 2nd shift!! Oh, but for the glory of the Almighty. Maybe I could go home afterwards and enjoy a Sprecher IPA?



Hey, now fellas, I never said it was nasty beer! I've really got a hankerin' for an Arrogant Bastard Ale from Stone Brewery.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 12, 2012)

My family's out of town and I'm going to a movie. I'm going to eat nasty nasty movie theater "popcorn." Anyone have a problem with that?


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking forward to tomorrow. Last day of school = 10 week vacation


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 12, 2012)

I drink all kinds of nasty beer  and i LOVE movie theater popcorn! 10 weeks of vacation???????? I'm totally green!


----------



## ubermadchen (Jun 12, 2012)

We're going to Bible Study! We're going through 1 Peter. Should be fun!


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

I am working on my dissertation. I just finished eating a peach and I have some pork frying on the stove.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jun 12, 2012)

I am doing 400 hundred NCLEX prep questions.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 12, 2012)

Took Gracie to our local dessert shop--Homemade Ice Cream and Pie Kitchen---so Tim could have Derby Pie. Tomorrow we'll drive to Evansville to see if she's accepted into St. Mary's six-week feeding clinic.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 12, 2012)

Getting ready to migrate from my failing laptop to a new one arriving tomorrow. Sigh.

AMR


----------



## thbslawson (Jun 12, 2012)

Icing my ankle that I twisted running today. Contemplating all of the packing we still have to do for our move to Oregon. 

I had a good visit with my friend Sam Adams earlier. But I won't judge you, I can't always afford to hang out with the likes of him. Sometimes I too just have to chill with my cheap Bud.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jun 12, 2012)

Just got home from a CPR class at the hospital. Ate some leftovers. Now watching NCIS and debating whether to go get a milkshake. Chic-Fil-A make the best but its like 18 miles away.


----------



## thbslawson (Jun 12, 2012)

This is like the most _normal_ conversation I've ever seen on here. 

Sorry, just had to say it.


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

It's true. We are just a bunch of "normal people" with errands to run, work to do, and people to see!


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 12, 2012)

thbslawson said:


> Icing my ankle that I twisted running today. Contemplating all of the packing we still have to do for our move to Oregon.
> 
> I had a good visit with my friend Sam Adams earlier. But I won't judge you, I can't always afford to hang out with the likes of him. Sometimes I too just have to chill with my cheap Bud.



lol that's one beer i haven't tried....they are all honey sweet it looks like


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 12, 2012)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Just got home from a CPR class at the hospital. Ate some leftovers. Now watching NCIS and debating whether to go get a milkshake. Chic-Fil-A make the best but its like 18 miles away.



I get to do that in a few days even though we have to do ACLS it doesn't count we still have to redo CPR


----------



## he beholds (Jun 12, 2012)

My husband and I just finished the "Shoulders and Arms" exercise from a generic P90X--Supreme 90 Day. It cost us $18.45 vs. the $125+ of P90X and it's the same idea. (And apparently it was in a Big Lots flyer for $4! this week.)


----------



## bookslover (Jun 13, 2012)

Just the usual - cleaning my clothes by beating them on a rock down here at the river. Hope the "enviros" don't notice the soap suds in the river...


----------



## PhilA (Jun 13, 2012)

Downloading all my photos from my recent trip to Istanbul.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 13, 2012)

PhilA said:


> Downloading all my photos from my recent trip to Istanbul.



ooooo you should share!


----------



## kodos (Jun 13, 2012)

Coding up some stuff for a personal project on iOS!


----------



## Somerset (Jun 13, 2012)

Tim said:


> It's true. We are just a bunch of "normal people" with errands to run, work to do, and people to see!



Someone is seriously thinking of driving 18 miles for a milkshake. Someone over here is sorting photographs at 5-50am. Wonder what non normal people would be doing.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 13, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from a CPR class at the hospital. Ate some leftovers. Now watching NCIS and debating whether to go get a milkshake. Chic-Fil-A make the best but its like 18 miles away.
> ...



Yes the logic of hospitals is lacking. Of course if I ever need CPR I hope there is a BCLS certified nurse in the room and not a Dr. who is ACLS certified. Yes the real logic of the world is interesting.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 13, 2012)

Scottish Lass said:


> so Tim could have Derby Pie



Only they can't call it "Derby Pie." That name is copyrighted. So I have to ask for "a piece of that pie you can't call Derby pie."


----------



## Somerset (Jun 13, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > so Tim could have Derby Pie
> ...



Never heard of Derby pie. As the county symbol of Derbyshire is a ram, I would imagine it has lamb in it. I'm not even going to think about the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 13, 2012)

Somerset said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...


Nope, definitely Kentucky Derby---it's a chocolate and nut concoction that is so sweet it makes my teeth hurt.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Jun 13, 2012)

A friend of mine (a student for the ministry) in another denomination is preaching at the midweek prayer meeting, and It's the first time i'll have heard him preach, if Lord Willing i get along, so will get to examine this mans usefulness.


----------



## Somerset (Jun 13, 2012)

ProtestantBankie said:


> A friend of mine (a student for the ministry) in another denomination is preaching at the midweek prayer meeting, and It's the first time i'll have heard him preach, if Lord Willing i get along, so will get to examine this mans usefulness.


Is this Craig (ex Songbook)? If so please tell him that I'll get my prayer meeting, this evening. to pray for him.


----------



## dudley (Jun 13, 2012)

This evening, June 13th, I will celebrate this special day with my children and grandchildren at dinner. I will say the grace at the beginning of the meal with my family, my daughter-in-law always says; let’s ask ’Papa’ to say grace and the blessing before we eat. Today I give thanks!!! Today is my Birthday and I am also born again in the spirit! Please also see my special post under the thread ‘Happy birthday dudley”. I have posted there a special message to All here on the PB and also Our God!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jun 13, 2012)

dudley said:


> This evening, June 13th, I will celebrate this special day with my children and grandchildren at dinner. I will say the grace at the beginning of the meal with my family, my daughter-in-law always says; let’s ask ’Papa’ to say grace and the blessing before we eat. Today I give thanks!!! Today is my Birthday and I am also born again in the spirit! Please also see my special post under the thread ‘Happy birthday dudley”. I have posted there a special message to All here on the PB and also Our God!



Brother! Happy Birthday!!!-it's also my wife birthday so we will go out and get her some Croc's (shoes) later, I will brush her hair while we watch a John Piper or R.C Sproul teaching


----------



## LeeD (Jun 13, 2012)

Tonight my family will enjoy dinner with one of our elders and his wife. Then we will head over to his home for our weekly prayer meeting.


----------



## PhilA (Jun 13, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> Originally Posted by PhilA
> Downloading all my photos from my recent trip to Istanbul.
> ooooo you should share!



Will see what I can do. Although I am a bit pressed for time at present. Planning next road trip to Catalonia via the Basque Country.


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 13, 2012)

Going to mid-week services tonight!


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 13, 2012)

playing with the dog again but no nasty beer for me i have to work  lol BUT i did make my own salsa and it's burning my mouth to pieces! I put one and 1/2 jalapeños in it woohoo!

Happy birthday Dudley!!!!


----------



## Organgrinder (Jun 13, 2012)

I will probably watch some early nineties family values programming as in Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman with my dear wife. It is one of her favorites. Then I’ll feed the dogs, pluck my guitar and maybe play the piano for a while. During all this activity I will be contemplating my next visit to the OPC this Sunday. I need some Reformed worship once in a while. The OPC is near my parent's house where we will be for Father’s Day. Hopefully my future son-in-law will have some beer.


----------



## J. Dean (Jun 13, 2012)

Preparing to finish my third novel and get it edited, God willing, by the end of the summer, along with my short story collection.

And drinking a lot of water.


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 14, 2012)

PhilA said:


> Downloading all my photos from my recent trip to Istanbul.



Not Constantinople?


----------



## PhilA (Jun 14, 2012)

Wanted to go there but couldn't find it on the map!


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 14, 2012)

I ended up having a Stone IPA and an Innis and Gunn Original.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 14, 2012)

playing ball with the dog again and still no nasty beer for me again.....one more night of work  . But i do get my baseboards in tomorrow and then some guy is going to come tell me how many arms and legs it will take to lay my flooring!


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine is just getting started, me and the three amigos along with Xbox 360 NBA, which will turn into brawl with the boys. I just told my wife of another bizarre day a work and how I cancelled my night quals for tonight so she can attend Bible Study. So, range day postponed until tomorrow (range time is always happy time  ).


----------



## SherlockLogic (Jun 14, 2012)

Beers, guitar pickin', and good conversation with a dear brother.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 14, 2012)

Continuing grad school research, though I have a feeling G.K. Beale will eventually draw me away from the computer. I got his latest book in the mail today and I'm anxiously looking forward to studying it.


----------



## Reformed Irish Man (Jun 14, 2012)

Sick, in bed with the flu


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 15, 2012)

Working on "the Cotton Mather Project" for my kids at school. (with the Sci-Fi channel on in the background)


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 16, 2012)

Another crazy day at work and now 1/2 price milk shakes from Sonic.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 16, 2012)

Those shakes will get you fat you should stick with drinking nasty bud light with lime.......yummmmm!


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Finishing preparing for the sabbath.

Meals ready for tomorrow.
Finishing errands and tasks.
Discussing biblical topics with a friend I'll see at church tomorrow.
Looking forward to resting from what wearies me.
Praying the Lord will give us good night's rest, and protect the sabbath.


----------



## Philip (Jun 16, 2012)

This evening I have been enjoying a good Bourbon (1816 Reserve from Chattanooga Whiskey) and a good cigar while reading Dietrich Bonhoeffer.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 16, 2012)

Cooking Hamburger Helper right now and a Lazagna. Have an old Navy buddy coming to spend the night with me from California. Have a household of young men spending the night also.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 16, 2012)

Philip said:


> 1816 Reserve from Chattanooga Whiskey


 Made from corn and not fruit I presume. Fruit cost more.


----------



## Organgrinder (Jun 18, 2012)

Working on the lawn mower and putting gutters on the back of the house. But otherwise I am still contemplating the wonderful visit I had at the OPC. I was determined to get there on Sunday morning so I made the kids get up and get it in gear so we'd be on time. It was worth the effort and the sermon on Psalms 121 was just what I'd hoped for.


----------

